# Dumb Post Rating



## ShaneW (6/2/14)

I only browse the forum with my phone and unfortunately my scroll finger seems to be perfectly in line with the 'dumb' post rating. 

I think I've noticed most of the times and undone it as none have been intentional. 

If I've missed it and rated your post dumb, I do apologise, it was an accident

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (6/2/14)

"dumb" excuse

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (6/2/14)

Ok that was intentional


----------



## Tom (6/2/14)

was just kidding


----------



## ShaneW (6/2/14)

Me too ... sorted. Lol


----------



## ShaneW (6/2/14)

Just discovered the stats section on the post ratings, seems I have undone all the mistaken ratings.


----------

